# Bra Breakage



## LovelyLiz (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it a normal thing for bras to break? Specifically, the underwires? Or does that mean I'm wearing the wrong size?

It seems like lately in some of my bras the underwires have been snapping in two after a few months. They also will sometimes bust through the top in the front with their pointy end (but that's fixable, I can just sew up the hole they broke through). 

Does this happen to all busty big girls? Or am I buying the wrong size, or bad bras or something? (I pretty much only buy the underwire balconnette bras at Lane Bryant.)


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2011)

I've only had it happen once. So i dunno if it's normal. It felt weird all morning before it snapped while i was at the park with the boys. So i am wondering if the wire shifted or something and it didn't like my boob position..


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't wear underwires because they poke through and snap all the time. It's for sure a sizing issue for me, though. Sometimes it's just wear and tear. If it lasts more than ten washes before breaking, it's just from wear and tear. Bu before that is probably a sizing issue. Mine always broke around the 5th wear/wash.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 17, 2011)

If it's a sizing issue, like if it's too small, is it the band size that's too small or the cup size? I'm guessing the band, but I dunno...

I just don't really know how long bras are supposed to last. But they're not cheap!


----------



## penguin (Nov 17, 2011)

I read somewhere that bras are meant to last 6 months. I wear mine for a hell of lot longer than that!


----------



## Deven (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, I stopped wearing underwire bras during high school. I got stabbed repeatedly through a school production, and I was done... though, I do wear those plastic supported bras, and the plastic seems to snap under the breast more...

Does anyone know how to measure yourself for the accurate bra size? Or where I can get one? There's a specialty store in town that does it, but the bras are so expensive...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 17, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Yeah, I stopped wearing underwire bras during high school. I got stabbed repeatedly through a school production, and I was done... though, I do wear those plastic supported bras, and the plastic seems to snap under the breast more...
> 
> Does anyone know how to measure yourself for the accurate bra size? Or where I can get one? There's a specialty store in town that does it, but the bras are so expensive...



You can always go in for the free measurement, but not buy any bras.  That's totally allowed! 

Lane Bryant does fittings, but I don't think the people are really all that well trained to do it. I've gotten different measurements each time I've had it done there. The reality is that the bra I'm wearing, and how I've positioned things in the bra, totally affect the size. So I think the best way for me is just to try on a lot of different sizes and see what seems to feel and look best.

(There are some guides online about measuring though, and some that say measuring is really more of an art than a science, so who knows.)


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2011)

I've heard the six month rule for bras too, but I tend to wear mine out. Most will suffer a wire snap, and I just figured that it's due to the weight of my breasts and the position I'm in at the time. It usually happens when I bend over or lean to the side. 

I've had so many mishaps...snaps, being poked by stray wires and having my breasts burst out of front closing bras at unsuspecting passers by. All part and parcel of boobage ownership.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 17, 2011)

Usually when your underwire pops, your cup size is too small. It can also be a sign of poor construction (Hello, Victoria's Secret).

I'd go get fitted at department store or lingerie shop that has people who get special training in fittings.

I used to pop underwires all the time, then I got fitted and it turned I wasn't a DD cup, but an H.


----------



## Helen53105 (Nov 17, 2011)

penguin said:


> I read somewhere that bras are meant to last 6 months. I wear mine for a hell of lot longer than that!



OMG! NO WAY!... 6 Months, when I spend $30+ on a nice bra from Lane Bryant I better get more than 6 months of wear!


----------



## one2one (Nov 17, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Usually when your underwire pops, your cup size is too small. It can also be a sign of poor construction (Hello, Victoria's Secret).
> 
> I'd go get fitted at department store or lingerie shop that has people who get special training in fittings.
> 
> I used to pop underwires all the time, then I got fitted and it turned I wasn't a DD cup, but an H.



Definitely this. I also don't trust the 'fit experts' at Lane Bryant because I had one try and sell me on the idea that a different band and cup size would be the same as the size I needed and they didn't have. This isn't true for anyone, ever.

Also, keep in mind that the underwire isn't meant to directly support your breast so they shouldn't be sitting on the wire. It's a really important part of the overall structure, but think of it more like the wire supports the cups, which support the breasts. It should rest closely against your body where your breast meets your torso. And the band needs to be snug, even in the first set of hooks when it's new, because it will stretch over time.


----------



## penguin (Nov 17, 2011)

This comic is quite appropriate right now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2011)

he he good comic!

I could see the cup size being wrong putting a strain on the bra underwire. I know i'm over a DDD but squeeze in to them because that's all i can get my hands on without ordering online. The bra i snapped might have been a 48 dd (I prefer a 46 band cuz 48 is kind of loose) Ugh It's a pain buying bras! I can usually get a year to a year and a half out of my bras before they just kind of start falling apart.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Nov 20, 2011)

I always had that happen with the underwire bras. I got sick of being stabbed in the middle of a work day, so I stopped wearing them.

Now I usually wear one of those Glamorise Magic-Lift bras w/ a sports bra or leisure bra over it or I'll wear 2 Glamorise Magic-Lift bras at a time.

Seriously, it's the only way to get support when you're a 56I.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2011)

I only wear underwires so it's frustrating when there's breakage. If the wire actually snaps, I have to toss it. I don't see anything having to do with cup size as I run in between sizes depending on the manufacturer. 

If there's just a pop-thru, I just use fabric glue and pop it right back in. I once used Krazy Glue thinking it would be okay and the second the glue hit the metal wire the room filled up with smoke lol...after I ran out of there and aired it out, the bra was fine! LOL 

Underwire bras...in fact, most bras don't last very long. I have a thing for lingerie so I must have at least 50 bras so they do last longer than usual for me and if I like a bra, I'll buy it in as many colors as available like a front hook Valmont underwire plunge bra that came in 8 or 9 different colors (albeit all from different online stores).


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 20, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Does anyone know how to measure yourself for the accurate bra size?



This will get you in the ballpark, it has worked for Crystal in the past. It helps to have someone help you (someone you don't mind seeing you topless), unless you have four arms.

First, lift your breasts up and have your assistant measure your chest right under your breasts. Keep the tape even side to side and front to back for the best measurement. You want the tape snug but not so tight it causes a crease. This is the number portion of your size.

Second, release your breasts and have your assistant take a measurement all around you at the fullest portion of your bust, again keeping the tape level and just tight enough to get a true measurement. If you have large breasts it may take a few times to find the fullest portion. Take this measurement and subtract the first then find the corresponding letter of the alphabet, this is your cup size.

Like I said, this will get you close, you may have to go up or down a size depending on manufacturer. Another thing to consider is if you go up a band size you should probably go down a cup size, if you go down a band size you should probably go up a cup size.


----------



## seavixen (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I've broken bras in every conceivable way. I've measured a million times, and never EVER managed to get the right size. If I followed the formula everyone/everywhere states to figure bra size, I would end up with enormous cups - and I do NOT have that much boobage going on. Seriously.

Also, the around part ends up way too big if I go by my actual measurement... bras are evil. :/ Nowhere around here to get properly fitted, either.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2011)

I never had this happen until I had one specific type of LB bra - pictured below. For some reason in that bra, I had the underwire snap in half in 3 of them, all purchased at different times. I still haven't figured out why, but I've basically stopped wearing them. 


http://www.lanebryant.com/sexy-plus...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected] 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-11-20 at 7.11.11 PM.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 20, 2011)

I had the middle of that bra rip multiple times, ruining them. Then I realized I was totally wearing the wrong size cup (which that bra doesn't come in) and my boobs were the problem.

Course I'm not sure the bra is all that well made, which might explain your problem with it, AnnMarie.


----------



## olwen (Nov 20, 2011)

one2one said:


> Definitely this. I also don't trust the 'fit experts' at Lane Bryant because I had one try and sell me on the idea that a different band and cup size would be the same as the size I needed and they didn't have. This isn't true for anyone, ever.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that the underwire isn't meant to directly support your breast so they shouldn't be sitting on the wire. It's a really important part of the overall structure, but think of it more like the wire supports the cups, which support the breasts. It should rest closely against your body where your breast meets your torso. And the band needs to be snug, even in the first set of hooks when it's new, because it will stretch over time.



Totally agreed. Don't trust the sales clerks in LB. You'll likely get two different answers from two different clerks. Better to go to a place that sells only bras and such and get a fitting there. If you live in any of the major cities with an Initmacy shop, you can go in for a fitting free of charge. 

I usually wear my bras till the band in the back stretches out to the last set of snaps. Takes about a year. But by then they are no longer supporting me properly so it's just time for a new one. 

Underwires just break sometimes. I would say it's more of a construction issue. I have gotten bras from LB that were the right size that broke after only two wears. Not cool LB. You can replace the wires if you can find them in a notions shop or bra shop. At least I know this is possible tho I've never actually done this. I have cut the cups from lacy bras and turned them into potpouri satchels so I wouldn't feel so bad about having to throw away a $50 bra. 

Generally the cups and front part should sit against your chest. If your boobs are poking out slightly from under the cups or if the middle part isn't touching your chest it doesn't fit. If the band rides up on the sides, the band is too small or the straps need adjusting. Not sure about the fitting rules for a strapless bra since I don't own any of those...


----------



## olwen (Nov 20, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> I never had this happen until I had one specific type of LB bra - pictured below. For some reason in that bra, I had the underwire snap in half in 3 of them, all purchased at different times. I still haven't figured out why, but I've basically stopped wearing them.
> 
> 
> http://www.lanebryant.com/sexy-plus...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected]



This is basically the same type of bra I got that broke after I wore it twice:
http://www.lanebryant.com/sexy-plus...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected]

I have had six or seven of these in different colors. I've got two left that still have wires in tact or that have sturdy stitches to hold in the wire. I stopped buying them also. I just got two new ones - smooth satin full coverage instead.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 20, 2011)

olwen said:


> This is basically the same type of bra I got that broke after I wore it twice:
> http://www.lanebryant.com/sexy-plus...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected]
> 
> I have had six or seven of these in different colors. I've got two left that still have wires in tact or that have sturdy stitches to hold in the wire. I stopped buying them also. I just got two new ones - smooth satin full coverage instead.



See, I knew that was just a badly made bra!


----------



## olwen (Nov 20, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> See, I knew that was just a badly made bra!



Yeah. It's unfortunate because it's a comfortable and pretty bra otherwise.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't wear underwires either. They poke and stab me and hurt so bad.


----------



## b0nnie (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive heard that how you launder your bras can have something to do with it. I was told by someone (dont remember who thoughsorry) that you arent supposed to wash each bra after every use unless you had a hot sweaty day (every three times is what I think they said) and that it should always be in cold water in a mesh bag and that they should never ever be put in a dryer because the heat will make the metal weak.

Now I dont know about all that because I never followed that advise, maybe I should because my wires break all the time. It really is very annoying.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 24, 2011)

b0nnie said:


> I’ve heard that how you launder your bras can have something to do with it. I was told by someone (don’t remember who though…sorry) that you aren’t supposed to wash each bra after every use unless you had a hot sweaty day (every three times is what I think they said) and that it should always be in cold water in a mesh bag and that they should never ever be put in a dryer because the heat will make the metal weak.
> 
> Now I don’t know about all that because I never followed that advise, maybe I should because my wires break all the time. It really is very annoying.


I wish that were true...well maybe they last a bit longer. I either handwash mine or wash them on delicate in a mesh bag and I still experience popped wires. Not much breakage of the wire itself --maybe once or twice but pokes--yeah and at the most inopportune times at that.

I will still only wear underwires. There's no comparison for me.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 1, 2011)

I do have the problem of wires breaking - always on the side of my right boob. I actually think it's from the way I bend to um....take care of business in the back. I certainly last longer than 5 wears though. It wasn't until I threw away a few bras that I finally had the genius idea to use one of the good wires from a bad bra to fix the bad wire in the other bra. So, I just save the good wires to replace the broken wires. Hope that makes sense. 

I like the basic bras at Catherine's and was so sad when I saw that they were discontinuing it until I found them on clearance for under $10. Bought every bra in my size and now I have a stockpile.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 1, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Is it a normal thing for bras to break? Specifically, the underwires? Or does that mean I'm wearing the wrong size?
> 
> It seems like lately in some of my bras the underwires have been snapping in two after a few months. They also will sometimes bust through the top in the front with their pointy end (but that's fixable, I can just sew up the hole they broke through).
> 
> Does this happen to all busty big girls? Or am I buying the wrong size, or bad bras or something? (I pretty much only buy the underwire balconnette bras at Lane Bryant.)



I see that you live in Los Angeles - have you ever been to Wizard of Bras? A friend told me about it and I guess it's a great place to go to get fitted and they pretty much have bras for everyone. Give it a look.


----------



## Pcrow (Dec 1, 2011)

I feel like LB bras aren't particularly well made. I go there to get "specialty" bras, for low-cut tops and such, and they really don't hold up well. I'm comparing them to my every day bras I buy at Avenue, which are AMAZING. Great support, I wear the hell out of them, and they hold up great. I am astounded the Avenue bras are so awesome, but I am not exaggerating. I can wear them for 4x longer than the average LB bra before something goes awry.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 2, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I see that you live in Los Angeles - have you ever been to Wizard of Bras? A friend told me about it and I guess it's a great place to go to get fitted and they pretty much have bras for everyone. Give it a look.



I have driven past it a million times...never been inside. Probably should, tho! Thanks for the tip.

And from your earlier post, my bra wires always break on my right side too! What is up with that?!?


----------



## Lamia (Dec 2, 2011)

I like wearing my bras smaller. I like to feel snug. I have more problems with straps breaking...probably because of the snugness.  I buy those replacement hooks when my hooks get all gnarled. 


Funny story my friend had to get a cooler out of the attic at work and didn't know part of the floor was false....and fell through it. She broke both her legs and pelvis. *this isn't the funny part* One foot was twisted completely backwards and the other both her tibia and fibula were poking out the front of her leg. When they got her to the ER they started to cut her bra off and she said "WHOA what are you doing this is a new bra" and proceded to take off her new bra....with two compound leg fractures and a broken pelvis....WE girls take our bras serious for reals.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 2, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I have driven past it a million times...never been inside. Probably should, tho! Thanks for the tip.
> 
> And from your earlier post, my bra wires always break on my right side too! What is up with that?!?



I really think it's because of always turning that way to wipe and stuff. That's the only thing I can think of. LOL :doh:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 2, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I really think it's because of always turning that way to wipe and stuff. That's the only thing I can think of. LOL :doh:



I use the other arm (yeah, I know, TMI...) and mine still breaks on the right side!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I use the other arm (yeah, I know, TMI...) and mine still breaks on the right side!!!


Weird. Me too.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 2, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I use the other arm (yeah, I know, TMI...) and mine still breaks on the right side!!!



:doh: there goes my theory. I really have no idea then! LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had a wire snap once on the left (after first popping out, which is always on the left), but every other time I've had wires break, it was on the right. But I'm a lefty.


----------

